# Valencia, Spain. Ciutat Vella - Historic Zone



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

*Valencia is a city of Spain, is situated in the east of this country, in the Mediterranean sea.*
Valencia is the 3ª largest city here, after Madrid and Barcelona…. It has 1,850.000 inhabitants in Metro Area and 810.000 in the city, the city is the 
20º largest in the EU. 
It was founded in the year 138 BC.
Some important fairs are the Automobile Fair or Furniture Fair, is a very important city in fairs. 
One of the more famous places is the “Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias”, a complex with planetary, IMAX cinema, museums & many other things... probably next to the “CAC” there will be 3 news skyscrapers between 220 and 308m. Other famous places are the beach, the seaport, some gardens and many historic buildings.

*Ciutat Vella de Valencia, District which includes the historic zone of the third largest city in Spain with 1,850.000 inhabitants. Is the capital of Valencian Community too.*

50 Photos 
VALÈNCIA - VLC, CIUTAT VELLA (HISTORIC ZONE)

*Ciutat Vella – Historic Zone *:



























*Barrio del Carmen – Carmen Neighborhood*









*Barrio del Carmen* at the left, *Turia Gardens*in the centre:









*Plaza de la Virgen – Virgen Square*









*Catedral de Valencia – Valencia Cathedral*































































Plaza de la Reina – Reina Square









*Calle Barchilla – Barchilla St*









Calle - Street









*Calle de la Paz – Paz St*



























*Iglesia Santa Catalina –Santa Catalina Church*









*Calle San Vicente Mártir – San Vicente Mártir St*


















*Edificio Común - Building common*









*Pasaje Ripalda – Ripalda Galery*









*Calle Barcas – Barcas St*









*Calle Correos y Ayuntamiento de Valencia – Correos St & Municipality of Valencia*









*Calle Pérez Pujol – Pérez Pujol St*









*Calle - Street*


















*Plaza del Ayuntamiento – Ayuntamiento Square (Municipality Square)*






















































*Plaza Redonda – Redonda Square*









*Calle del Trench – Trench St*









*Avenida María Cristina – María Cristina Av*









*Mercado central – Central Market*


















*Lonja de los Mercaderes - Auction*









*Calle Bolsería – Bolsería St*









*Plaza Tossal – Tossal Square*









*Calle Caballeros – Caballeros St*









*Palacio de la Generalitat – Generalitat Palace*









*Calle de Serranos – Serranos St*:



























*Torres de Serranos – Serranos Towers*









Missing some monuments such as the “Estación del Norte”.


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow! Very amazing city!

Spain is a really fantastic country!

Thanx kay:


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Gorgeous


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry, Pavlemadrid.... I hate locking threads but it is probably the only way to get people to 
adhere to the rule of crediting where the photos came from. For instance, if these are your own, this thread should have been started in Urban Showcase. Read the rules, and pm me when you are ready to credit the photos . Then I will unlock it. Thank you.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for pm'ing me, pavelmadrid, and telling me these are your own photos. I will move this to the Urban Showcase section.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Taller said:


> Thanks for pm'ing me, pavelmadrid, and telling me these are your own photos. I will move this to the Urban Showcase section.


Thanks!


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

Good Lord that's gorgeous.


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Quina ciutat tan bella i a més tan vella (jeje), i el seu centre és simplement fantàstic, els seus carrers, la seva arquitectura, i sobretot, aixó sí, la seva llum, n'hi ha especial...

Thank u very much for your fotos, and show us the wonder capital of València, i love its architecture, and the gothics buildings, do u have got pics of "La Lonja"?


----------



## Besos (Aug 23, 2007)

nice


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

serfin said:


> Quina ciutat tan bella i a més tan vella (jeje), i el seu centre és simplement fantàstic, els seus carrers, la seva arquitectura, i sobretot, aixó sí, la seva llum, n'hi ha especial...
> 
> Thank u very much for your fotos, and show us the wonder capital of València, i love its architecture, and the gothics buildings, do u have got pics of "La Lonja"?


Thankss!!  La lonja está puesta en el reportaje.... 


Besos said:


> nice


Thanks 


salvius said:


> Good Lord that's gorgeous.


Thanks you!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pics :cheers: Valencia it's very nice city


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Very nice shots. Valencia is such an underrated city in the shadow of Barcelona and Madrid. The old town looks really gorgeous.
Do you know what this square is called?








Photo by Pavlemadrid


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing pics :cheers: Valencia it's very nice city


Thanks!!


----------



## VLC08 (Jan 10, 2008)

lpioe said:


> Very nice shots. Valencia is such an underrated city in the shadow of Barcelona and Madrid. The old town looks really gorgeous.
> Do you know what this square is called?


Plaça de l'Ajuntament 

City Council and where the "Mascletà" takes place


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

lpioe said:


> Very nice shots. Valencia is such an underrated city in the shadow of Barcelona and Madrid. The old town looks really gorgeous.
> Do you know what this square is called?


Well, for me there are more spanish cities more prettys that Valencia.... Valencia is georgeus but many others are more beautiful for me.... isn't very famous the old town of Valencia.... I went to say that the historic zone isn't the 3ª best after Madrid & Barcelona....  
The most spanish cities are very prettys.... I think that the most in the EU are prettys... 
In Spain there are very very different cities, Córdoba & Santiago de Compostela are.... uff... amazing differents....

The square is: "Plaza del Ayuntamiento" (Town hall square). Is the 
It is the largest or one of the 2 main squares of Valencia, we can say: "The nerve centre". But the oldest zone isn't there.... 

PD: Can you write "Photo by Pavlemadrid"? Thanks!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great pics there mate, thanks very much for showing them. I may be visiting that area of Spain this year so thanks for making such a good impression of what looks like a beautiful city.


----------



## jbr (Dec 2, 2006)

You must also know a couple of new things: Valencia is recently well known because of the America´s Cup 2007 event, wich is considered the most important sailing race in the world. there will be another America´s Cup event in 2009. Next week, the Indoor Athletism World Championship will take place at the City Velodrome (wich has been prepared to this sort of sports) and the most important event of the year will be celebrated on the 24th August 2008; the F-1 Europe GRand Prix, with an urban race track surrounding the harbour area and the America´s Cup port.

PD: Don´t forget our local festivity, the Fallas , from the 15-19 march, the most important and traditional festival of fire, pyrotechnia, colour,sound and art in the whole world!!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bristol Mike said:


> Great pics there mate, thanks very much for showing them. I may be visiting that area of Spain this year so thanks for making such a good impression of what looks like a beautiful city.


Thank you! 


jbr said:


> You must also know a couple of new things: Valencia is recently well known because of the America´s Cup 2007 event, wich is considered the most important sailing race in the world. there will be another America´s Cup event in 2009. Next week, the Indoor Athletism World Championship will take place at the City Velodrome (wich has been prepared to this sort of sports) and the most important event of the year will be celebrated on the 24th August 2008; the F-1 Europe GRand Prix, with an urban race track surrounding the harbour area and the America´s Cup port.
> 
> PD: Don´t forget our local festivity, the Fallas , from the 15-19 march, the most important and traditional festival of fire, pyrotechnia, colour,sound and art in the whole world!!


Yeah!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Valencia is living a little boom of skyscrapers.... towers of 50fl or more proposed! many towers of 30fl approved!
The tallest now has 117m!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I would love to own property there. Spain is so amazing.


----------



## bosman (Mar 8, 2007)

Hmmm....beautiful city, beaches nearby, mediterranean climate....what else do you need? Pavlemadrid....you said there are other cities in Spain that are prettier than Valencia....what are considered the most beautiful cities of Spain (that are fairly large, not small towns)? I'm very attracted to Spanish cities...


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

bosman said:


> Hmmm....beautiful city, beaches nearby, mediterranean climate....what else do you need? Pavlemadrid....you said there are other cities in Spain that are prettier than Valencia....what are considered the most beautiful cities of Spain (that are fairly large, not small towns)? I'm very attracted to Spanish cities...


Cities.... (Santiago de Compostela, Córdoba, Salamanca.... & many others)

For me are more pretty, Valencia is very pretty but this cities more!  
I said the architecture, etc.


----------



## Balansiyí (Jul 1, 2008)

^^
But Bosman says "large cities", and Salamanca and Santiago are not big cities...

Big cities would be Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, Bilbao and Sevilla, in that order.
I´ve not been in Sevilla, so i can´t say what are the most beautiful, but Madrid and Bilbao... they are not the most beautiful xD.

So the rating is between Valencia, Sevilla and Barcelona.


----------

